# New Oasis a power hog?



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the maximum power consuming new Oasis, 32gb with 3g. It takes a LONG time to charge all the way to the green light. It has gone down to 42% in 2 days of reading, maybe 8 hours or so. That would mean about 14 hours total reading on a charge. My original Oasis was 8gb wifi only and I think would give 30 hours or more reading time. I'm going to read until it dies completely and then recharge for a few cycles to see if that conditions the battery any. I do keep it pretty bright, about 20 or so. Is anyone else seeing really fast power consumption?


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

I meant to time my Kindle charging during Walking Dead tonight.  It started at 36% when WD started.  When I noticed it green it was 43 minutes into WD.  So I did not note exactly how long it took to go 74% but even if it was the whole 43 minutes I consider that very good.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

If it was at 36% that would be 64% and much better than mine did. I am using a generic cord though as it's what I've had with that type plug for a very long time and use it for my Plantronics BT handsfree etc. as well as the Kindle. When it runs down completely I'll see if I can time it charging and then time it until it runs down the next time I read.


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

Keeping the screen at maximum or near maximum brightness all the time will definitely shorten your battery life. So will keeping 3G on all the time. Also, if you just got it it may still be indexing.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm finding the battery life on mine (8G, Wifi-only) to be nowhere near what Amazon advertised. 2-3 days instead of weeks.

It charges fast (1-2 hours from empty to full) but runs down in a matter of days. I typically read 20-30 minutes per day at night, maybe 4-5 days/week, backlight on auto so the light isn't on that bright. I've had to charge it at least twice since getting it on 10/31. I do have Wifi and Bluetooth on but it isn't connected to anything.

I've reset it with 94% battery left and will check it in the coming days. Then I'll turn Bluetooth off and see if that makes a difference but right now, I'm not all that happy with the battery life.


----------



## Tunji99 (Oct 22, 2017)

I also am not too happy with the battery life. I find that I have to fully charge the KO2 every 4th or 5th day depending on how much I read on it, and I usually charge it when the battery gets down to 10%. Usually I read about 2 or 3 hours a day sporadically. Obviously I have only had it since release day so this is not a sufficient sample size. 

To improve battery life I took it t off auto brightness and usually have the light below 6. I also don't keep Bluetooth on at all, and now I have started to put the kindle in airplane mode when I don't need wifi. Doing the above certainly helps, but it's annoying to have to do it at all. 

Another thing that may be affecting battery life is the fact that it is newest "toy" at the moment. So I am trying out new stuff on it. Which means I am opening and closing it often, downloading and syncing books, testing out new features etc. I am sure that is having a negative effect on the battery life. 

I will give it a couple of more weeks before I decide if it is a power hog or has a bad battery or something else. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

dcom said:


> I'm finding the battery life on mine (8G, Wifi-only) to be nowhere near what Amazon advertised. 2-3 days instead of weeks.
> 
> It charges fast (1-2 hours from empty to full) but runs down in a matter of days. I typically read 20-30 minutes per day at night, maybe 4-5 days/week, backlight on auto so the light isn't on that bright. I've had to charge it at least twice since getting it on 10/31. I do have Wifi and Bluetooth on but it isn't connected to anything.
> 
> I've reset it with 94% battery left and will check it in the coming days. Then I'll turn Bluetooth off and see if that makes a difference but right now, I'm not all that happy with the battery life.


Keeping Bluetooth on will decrease battery life as it is always scanning for new devices to pair to.


----------



## astroboy (Jun 23, 2016)

I managed to fix the horrific battery life on my Oasis2017 by doing a reboot. Not a restart. Held the top button down for 30+ seconds till the screen goes black and the device reboots. Immediate improvement; I now get the promised battery life. Let me know if this works for anyone else.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

My Oasis2 has had not so great battery life also. I have the 8GB, wifi and I have had wifi off, bluetooth off, auto light off.  I read on 10, with bold on either 2 or 3, depending if I use bookerly or palatino. Font size 4. 

Its just gone down a lot faster than say my old Oasis or Voyage. Now I wasn't too concerned yet, sometimes it takes a few charges. I had nothing indexing, in fact I only had like 5 books on the device to that point. It charged very very fast though, but the 2nd charge was still going down. As in, I charged it in the evening, read that night and the next day and had to charge it again either that next night, or following morning. I do read a lot. And I think the battery is a bit smaller than the Voyage, isn't it? Again, I wasn't too concerned overall. I'll charge it when I need it. 

But then I read something on reddit where a amazon rep told them to restart the device, then plug it in to a wall charger for hours. Not just til its charged. Overnight. So I went and put about 100 books on mine first. So I have on it some of whats on my Voyage and old Oasis. Then I waited til everything was indexed. After that I did the restart from the settings menu. Plugged it in last night and started reading this morning. 

It seems to go down slower now. But I won't know for sure until tomorrow. 

Is restarting in the menu different than holding down the button astroboy? If this doesn't work, I'll try that next. The amazon rep also said that if the restart doesn't fix it, to factory reset and do the same, plugging in for hours. 

For now though I think its improved already. Thing is, I had restarted it before, but I did not leave it plugged in for hours. Just like an hour or less when the green light came on.


----------



## astroboy (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes, a reboot is different from a restart. A reboot can't be done from the menu. It won't alter or delete anything on the device.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

astroboy said:


> Yes, a reboot is different from a restart. A reboot can't be done from the menu. It won't alter or delete anything on the device.


Interesting. I didn't know that. I guess I haven't pressed the button down for that long since the early kindles. Now after a few seconds, you get the popup with the options of power off and restart. I guess you mean to hold it long past that point.

I might do that anyway, but so far my battery is much better with just the setting restart. Of course it could also be just a matter of having my only third recharge and the first 2 were of much shorter duration.

Thanks again, something else I can file somewhere in my brain.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

astroboy said:


> Yes, a reboot is different from a restart. A reboot can't be done from the menu. It won't alter or delete anything on the device.


How are they different? The manual says Restarting is done from either the Device Options menu, a Restart dialog box (from holding the top button down for 7 seconds), or holding the top button down for 40 seconds.

Doing any of the methods has the same results.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I feel like astroboy is distinguishing between a _restart_ and a _reset_.

You can _restart_ via the menu system.

Alternately, you can restart by holding the power button and tapping 'restart' when that shows.

If the screen is not responsive, you can just keep holding the button and eventually it'll get the message and restart itself.

None of these will remove any of your content or change any settings.

A _reset_ is something different, and can only be done via the menu. I think it actually says "reset to factory settings" or something like that. It WILL remove all content, de-register the device, put all settings back to the default and, when the device then restarts, you'll essentially have the same blank kindle you had when you first opened the box in terms of files and software. To do anything with it, you'll have to go through setting it up again, enter any wifi information, and re-register it to your account.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I feel like astroboy is distinguishing between a _restart_ and a _reset_....


That makes sense. After doing a restart, I'm seeing better battery life so that may have been the problem. Still have BT and Wifi on but no drain overnight and after reading about an hour with a minimal light setting, only about a 4% drop which seems normal. Thanks for the tip astroboy.


----------



## astroboy (Jun 23, 2016)

Odd. I did restarts to try to fix the battery problem. No joy. Then my screen froze and I did the 40 second restart (?) to correct that. It did, as well as my battery issues. Weird juju, but I'm no technician.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Update. I charged mine this morning. It was at 15% power and took less than 90 minutes to go to 100%. I've read about 2.5-3 hours with lighting at 20 and it has only gone down 5%. I did a restart via the menu prior to charging. It's too soon to tell anything definitively but that seems to have helped a lot.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

LDB said:


> Update. I charged mine this morning. It was at 15% power and took less than 90 minutes to go to 100%. I've read about 2.5-3 hours with lighting at 20 and it has only gone down 5%. I did a restart via the menu prior to charging. It's too soon to tell anything definitively but that seems to have helped a lot.


Now that sounds like awesome battery, especially considering the light being at 20. I think the light would use the most and possibly wifi, especially if its not in super great range. I been leaving wifi off.

Hope it keeps like that for you.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I should have added that's in airplane mode so no wifi etc. drain.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

LDB said:


> I should have added that's in airplane mode so no wifi etc. drain.


Airplane mode is great in terms of battery life. It also makes the special offers less like advertising (pretty screens with text like, "Your next great read is waiting.")


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Mine came yesterday with a 51% charge, which did seem to melt away like snow on a warm day. After all my playing with the settings, I restarted it and then charged, and that charge is doing much better. I read at least 3 hours this morning and it only used 20%, which would make it better than any lighted Kindle I've had. And that was with wifi left on and light at 16. It did charge very fast, and I did let it sit plugged in for some hours after it reached 100%.

However, I long ago accepted that no Kindle battery is as good as Amazon claims and solved the problem by running an extension cord to the chair where I read and putting a charge cord on it. I have another one by my bed. I try not to have to use them, but when I'm in the middle of a book and get a low battery warning, I just plug in.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> Mine came yesterday with a 51% charge, which did seem to melt away like snow on a warm day. After all my playing with the settings, I restarted it and then charged, and that charge is doing much better. I read at least 3 hours this morning and it only used 20%, which would make it better than any lighted Kindle I've had. And that was with wifi left on and light at 16. It did charge very fast, and I did let it sit plugged in for some hours after it reached 100%.
> 
> However, I long ago accepted that no Kindle battery is as good as Amazon claims and solved the problem by running an extension cord to the chair where I read and putting a charge cord on it. I have another one by my bed. I try not to have to use them, but when I'm in the middle of a book and get a low battery warning, I just plug in.


I can say mine settled at nice battery life after 4 full charges. And I did do the restart and letting it charge all night on the last one. I don't think 20% down in 3 hours with wifi on and light on 16 is too bad, but I think it will get a tad better for you over the next couple of charges. 
Yeah, I have always had to ignore the stated so called weeks. When one reads a lot, and I can get into 3 hour sessions easy, it just won't last very long. It does charge up quite fast though, faster than the other kindles. I have so many cables now all over the place, I could probably have one at the read at every outlet.


----------



## kindlecollector (Nov 14, 2017)

The battery is only 1000 mAH so is close to the smallest Amazon has used in a e-reader except for the Oasis 1.   Combine that with 3G and Wi-Fi, if left on, and 12 LEDs for screen illumination and you have a bit of a power hog.  Worse if Bluetooth is enabled too.  With the LEDs at minimum and airplane mode enabled the power use seems to be quite low.  Using screen illumination when reading in a normal illumination environment seems to me to be useless and will definitely discharge the batteries quickly.  It may make the background look a bit whiter but so what.  Reading contrast is still excellent, comparable to the Generation 8 Kindle basic.


----------



## Tunji99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Sometimes I wish a third party would make a battery cover case for the KO2 like that of the Oasis 1. 

I know it wouldn't charge when connected magnetically. But I can imagine a creative way to hid the USB connector in the case. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kindlecollector (Nov 14, 2017)

Tunji99 said:


> Sometimes I wish a third party would make a battery cover case for the KO2 like that of the Oasis 1.
> 
> I know it wouldn't charge when connected magnetically. But I can imagine a creative way to hid the USB connector in the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Amazon could add external contacts to the O2 to make contact with a case battery. The K4, K5 and KT had such external power contacts which were used to provide power to a LED on a pivoting arm in special covers intended to light the screen for night reading on those pre screen illumination Kindle models.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I received my KO2 late Saturday. And charged after setup and starting to download my substantial library. When I charged Saturday it was at 20% after finishing the download this am. Read a bit on it and noticed it was at 42% so I plugged it back in after a hard restart and will leave it overnight. I assume it’s still indexing/ organizing. But how long do I give it before becoming concerned? Wi fi on light between 11-13. I was badly burned twice by oasis 1 battery so I am probably overly concerned. Other than that I other than my love hate relationship with the indigo fabric cover which inexplicably flew off 3 times today. I have hand issues due to disability so until a fintie can get here Tuesday I’ll use my paperwhite 
Thank you in advance for any thoughts or advice


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

So far, mine has been MUCH better. After resetting and turning off Bluetooth, the battery has been so much better. I recharged it last week and still have 80% left after reading at least 30 minutes/day with the light at about 10-11 and WiFi on. 

It appears to be living up to the claims.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I can say mine settled at nice battery life after 4 full charges. And I did do the restart and letting it charge all night on the last one. I don't think 20% down in 3 hours with wifi on and light on 16 is too bad, but I think it will get a tad better for you over the next couple of charges.
> Yeah, I have always had to ignore the stated so called weeks. When one reads a lot, and I can get into 3 hour sessions easy, it just won't last very long. It does charge up quite fast though, faster than the other kindles. I have so many cables now all over the place, I could probably have one at the read at every outlet.


in

When you say 4 full charges. Do you completely drain it or just let it get very low??


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> in
> 
> When you say 4 full charges. Do you completely drain it or just let it get very low??


I didn't let it drain. I try not to do that. 20-30% is when I charge. But I don't think it hurts it to go until one gets the message. It just hasn't worked out that way. If its already night, I rather plug it in so I have it full the next morning. I ran a cord on my nightstand for that.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I’m noticing much shorter battery life on the KO2. I’m not concerned with this at home because I keep my charger plugged in at my bedside table and can plug it in every night if I need to. Where it becomes a big inconvenience is when I’m traveling. With my Voyage and my KO1, I could go on a 2 week trip and not have to pack a charger. The KO2 would never make it. I’m seriously considering returning it because of this inconvenience alone. At this price point, this shouldn’t be happening.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

I understand what you are saying and I do not disagree with it.  However most of us are already packing a charger for our phone.  So the most you would need would be another cord if your phone is USB-C  instead of the USB-B needed for the Oasis.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ShinyTop said:


> I understand what you are saying and I do not disagree with it. However most of us are already packing a charger for our phone. So the most you would need would be another cord if your phone is USB-C instead of the USB-B needed for the Oasis.


You're right, just another cord but it's just one more thing to remember when I'm packing. The point is the 'latest and greatest' at this price shouldn't have the worst battery life of previous models.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

All this battery talk reminds me to ask the best process for getting my books on my new Oasis2when it arrives in a few weeks. It,has been a couple of years since a new Kindle arrived at my house. Don’t they just magically show up?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Quick question for those that have done the hard reset followed by leaving it plugged in to a wall charger for an extended period. Do you leave it for an extended period every time you charge?? Just trying to figure out if I should consider another wall charger. The one I typically use has a feature that it shuts off once the device is fully charged. Borrowed one to do the hard reset last night


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't always do the long plug in. Just depends if its nighttime and its getting low, then I plug it in. But if I run out in the morning, I plug it in and its full by the time I am done with my ablutions. I always wanted to use that word in conversation, I read it a lot in historical type books.  

I have been reading with the light turned completely off in daytime. I moved to a chair close to the window and since its been very sunny, I don't need the light.  During the day that is. Later I do of course. It also helps with the battery. But I have stopped to obsess over it. I am going to turn off the percentage again. Its too tempting to constantly check how many per hour I go down. I know this one does not last as long as my old Oasis of Voyage and I am ok with that. But it does last longer than it did at the start so there is that. 

I use a variety of cables, some from my kindles, some from tablets and phones. I don't pay attention anymore. I just plug them in and go.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I don't always do the long plug in. Just depends if its nighttime and its getting low, then I plug it in. But if I run out in the morning, I plug it in and its full by the time I am done with my ablutions. I always wanted to use that word in conversation, I read it a lot in historical type books.
> 
> I have been reading with the light turned completely off in daytime. I moved to a chair close to the window and since its been very sunny, I don't need the light. During the day that is. Later I do of course. It also helps with the battery. But I have stopped to obsess over it. I am going to turn off the percentage again. Its too tempting to constantly check how many per hour I go down. I know this one does not last as long as my old Oasis of Voyage and I am ok with that. But it does last longer than it did at the start so there is that.
> 
> I use a variety of cables, some from my kindles, some from tablets and phones. I don't pay attention anymore. I just plug them in and go.


Thanks. I was just curious. I've charged my oasis times since initial set up/ indexing so I just wanted to try the reboot extended charge and see what happens. At moment I'm getting about 2-3 Days between charges. WiFi on. Light at 11-13. Its not as good as voyage or pw but is better than the two oasis 1's I had so I'm good I think. Last couple of charges the battery has been somewhere in the 30% range. So I hope I haven't done anything to make it worse.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Without any hard data to back it up - it feels like my O2 runs down faster than any of my other devices.  But it also seems to charge more quickly.  I can be down around a quarter of the battery and plug it in while I'm reading for about 30 minutes and it registers a full charge again.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> Thanks. I was just curious. I've charged my oasis times since initial set up/ indexing so I just wanted to try the reboot extended charge and see what happens. At moment I'm getting about 2-3 Days between charges. WiFi on. Light at 11-13. Its not as good as voyage or pw but is better than the two oasis 1's I had so I'm good I think. Last couple of charges the battery has been somewhere in the 30% range. So I hope I haven't done anything to make it worse.


I get mostly 2 days out of it. If I don't read as much, 3. Or more like 2.5 days. I have wifi off and read at light below 10. 8 at night. I am doing the turn light off during bright day in a bright spot, but I haven't timed that. I try to charge in the 25-30% range. I don't like going much farther down on my devices, but it doesn't always work out that way. I run my phone down all the time. But that one has a replacable battery, so if i ever need it.



Andra said:


> Without any hard data to back it up - it feels like my O2 runs down faster than any of my other devices. But it also seems to charge more quickly. I can be down around a quarter of the battery and plug it in while I'm reading for about 30 minutes and it registers a full charge again.


It really is that fast charging, isn't it. Does that imply a smaller battery?

Oh well, I am done fiddling. I have read so much since I got the O2 and that is what really matters to me at this point.


----------

